# GwynBeth 2010



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

This is our second serious year in running a non qualifying class with large cash prizes. The ethos of the class is to give competitors the chance to win cash prizes which may well make a difference - a new saddle, training sessons, new physio equipment or attendance, re seeding a paddock. Also the fact that keeping, preparing, showing and spectatoring at shows is a healthy lifestle - the fresh air and exercise that we all need.
This year the class is open to Registered Mountain and Moorlands (in hand and ridden)in the UK. Last year we had over 148cms ridden into the various showing Sections - Hunter, Hack, Competition Horse, ex racehorse, etc. and next year it will be part breds. Obviously the class with its unique formula and cash prizes and the fact that each year will give the who showing spectrum a chance to compete - we are now listening to requests for 2012 and the general theme seems to be what about Native horses, Native Heavy Horse Breeds, Driving, Miniatures and Foreign Breeds. We have no problem with the concept at all and we are extremely fortunate that we receive these ideas. Assuming we go ahead with this - are we missing something a Section? Do you have any ideas? Obviously in 2013 we would wish an to have a class where previous phase winners could come back and go again for the prize monies - the clash of the Titans!!!! this leads us to other areas - does anyone have any new ideas of contacting potential sponsors. Our base of sponsors are so loyal we can hardly believe our good fortune but we will need to increase of base to keep uping the cash or secondary - any in kind prizes. The David Broome Equestrian Centre has the space and facilities for us to run any class so space and facilities are now on issue. The bottom line is the generousity of Sponsors and the attendance of the spectators. Any input would be appreciated:???:


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

We now have a Sponsors for the Champion at 1500 guineas and 500 Guineas for the reserve and many other breed prizes. We shall keep updating this site as we obtain more Sponsorship
Thank you Brunel Professional Risks of Bristol, Waunarw Showing yard of Magor and Twyn Construction of Newport, Gwent for the major prizes thus far. We shall certainly be added more


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

The full time table, schedule and entry forms will be available on www.waunarwfarmlivery.co.uk in 7 days time.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Mr Russell Marks*

Mr Russell Marks has been named as one of the judges for the class.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

The prior finalists class which will be held before the Phase 3 of the GwynBeth
now has entries. the Idea of this class is not only to appreciate past competitors and enjoy them again as very often on the winning night, the moment passes and we as spectators often think "I wish there was more time to just look at the winners but times once the prizes are given they have to leave the ring".
We applaud and appreciate the effort made in coming back - thank you 2008 and 2009 GwynBeth Competitors.
As the theme this year is based around promoting the good health issues in caring and sharing with equines and you feel you would like to contribute as a sponsor to this class please do send me a personal message or reply here and I can send you full details of what we will do for you.
As a final thought, you may well be one of these competitors in years to come and hopefully we will be still chasing for sponsors on your behalf.
Regards and Thanks
GwynBeth Team


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

It is official - over 3000 guineas already in cash prizes sponsored in the class.
thank you so much Sponsors


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ms A Edwards has agreed to judge the GwynBeth and the trio of Judges are now confirmed as Mr Russell Lane, Ms A Edwards and Ms Gwyneth Edgar.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Schedule and timetable now available*

The timetable and schedule is now available on www.southwestponyassociation.co.uk. If you require postal information please contact www.waunarwfarmlivery.co.uk or the above website and use the contact facilities,. If you have any questions or queries please speak with Beth - her contact details are on the Waunarw site.
There will be some sections that are going to be heavily subscribed and if you do wish to enter it is suggested you do so ASAP. the GwynBeth Team look forward to hearing from you


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Theere is now over 4000 guineas in prize monies - the most in one single class in the UK. Schedules,entry forms are are available by post or from the websites as above. Please contact Beth on the Waunarw website for full infomation


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for your questions - you do not need to be a member of SWPA to enter the class. the class is held by SWPA during their Championship and Show within a show Weekend. There are lots of thier classes to enter if you so wish


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

If you would like a schedule by post or have any questions please go to www.waunarwfarmlivery.co.uk or send private message here


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

There is now over 4000 GBp in cash prize monies in this non-qualifying class


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

SWPA have sponsored 250 guineas to the highest placed SWPA member in the GwynBeth2010. Maybe now is the time to become a member !!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you SWPA


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

This class is going to set a trend to being more and higher cash prizes into the discipline and skill of the Horse Showing Classes, You can guarantee that the more prizes we put into this class will make other shows follow. It started to happen from GwynBeth 2009 to now. With GwynBeth 2010 now being over 4000 GBP We would like you so support and sponsor. This can start from 25 GBP to any limit and every penny will go out to the competitors. It is only the cost of a few packet of cigarettes or a night out. It is not a one way street if you are a business we will promote you - ask for a Sponsors pack. If you are an individual - do join us or if you are unable we will ensure you prize is given to your winner and will send you some photos as momentoes of the night.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Showing Gems have kindly sponsored. We all know the amazing show wear they supply- please see their website. Also Land Rover of Newport, Gwent. and JS Sports Ponies 07900993223. Thank you. Partnership working is the way forward
the websites will be updated with thier information and they will also be promoted in our 2500 postal mail shosts commening at the end of June


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have just looked under English riding - there a 3 headings but not one for showing which is a sport and discipline - this is what we are trying to change - showing is sport, discipline and an art form - lets get it recognised. the GwynBeth is one vehicle to do this. Put your name to our Sponsor list. You do not have to live in the UK - lets go global. Gwynbeth - SHOWING THE WAY


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

I will update Sponsor monies and time table for the class early next week


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*FOUR WEEKS TO GO gwynbeth2010*

We now have £5000 in cash prize monies. Would you please enter ASAP so that you may receive your competitors pack with time table, etc.,
so you may plan your day or weekend.
all the sections have entry capacity so you are not in danger of being balloted out and looking at the entry flow we all know that entries will start flowing late next week and onwards so the earlier the better to ensure you place.
The Exmoor pony Society have very kindly offered a Best of Breed Rosette for the highest placed Exmoor and we are delighted they have joined in the goodwill of the class. 
There are so many £50 and £100 prizes that if you, as a Competitor, do not reach Phase 3 you may well be won of the cash prize winners and come back at the end of Phase3 to collect your cash prize.
Any questions, or if you wish to pull down an entry forms etc., please
contact here or
www.waunarwfarmlivery.co.uk - Beth (of the GwynBeth) will be pleased to speak to you in person or post documents
www.southwestponyassociation.co.uk - who stage the class on the Friday of the 3 day Championship Show will also be pleased to assist.
We look forward to meeting with you at the Competitor Receptions where you can meet the Sponsors, Judges and Team.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

May we please just ask a general question - by giving you the information of this Class on this forum and keeping it up date, etc., has it encouraged you to enter?
If you have entered can you just leave a reply here or send a personal message - you obviously only need to say as much or as little as you wish.
Has this thread worked for the GwynBeth - if you have any views please reply here - good or bad we promise not to moan back.
Thank you - your responses are important to you.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

The closing date for postal entries is 3rd September - post marked envelopes,


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just an update.......should there be a class which has no entries (which hopefully will not happen)and there is a sponsors cash prize, we shall be relocating that prize to another section with entries.


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just an update for Competitors and Backup Teams and Spectators. The GwynBeth Team will be wearing GwynBeth T shirts if you have any questions or queries. They will be highly visable and please do not hesitate to speak with them


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Final reminder*

The closing date for entries is stamped addressed envelopes marked 3rd September 10. If you have not posed yours, can you please do so and then we can finalise the classes. Entries will be taken on the day but it will be more expensive.

May we, the GwynBeth Team wish all competitors a sincere "Good Luck" for the day and look forward to meeting you around the showground or at the Receptions.

This will be the final post unless anything of significance occurs but all is well and we are now just very busy with the Administration side  but if you have any questions or queries please do contact Beth on www.waunarwfarmlivery.co.uk or email [email protected]. or www.wouthwestponyassociation.co.uk
If urgent please call  07941933752


----------



## showingclass1 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Big thank you*

GwynBeth2010 was all we hoped it would be but, of course, we picked up on changes we need to make for GwynBeth2011 and ironing out the small issues will not be a major task. We have to say a big thank you to our sponsors especially Brunel Professional Risks Limited based in Bristol who have sponsored the Major prize for the past 2 years. Their generosity is so gratefully received and I am sure the winner of the GwynBeth agrees with us. Twyn Construction of Newport have also supported us for 2 years and the winner of their prize must also be so pleased. 
We will put a thank you thread for our Sponsors shortly and we will thank them all. to the competitors that entered - we hope you enjoyed yourself and look forward to meeting you again. To SWPA thank you for staging and supporting the GwynBeth. To the many people who support us in so many ways - we do appreciate and thank you.
GwynBeth 2011 will be for part-breds - we will define the classes over the next few weeks and will start a new thread.
If you wish to sponsor GwynBeth 2011 you know you will be welcomed and no amount is too small - the Competitor that wins is always grateful. Please do contact us and we will be happy to send you a Sponsors pack:lol:


----------

